# kohler engine draining battery



## Tractor Boy (Jun 21, 2008)

Greetings. I have an older kohler engine mod. 341S. The engine will over a course of a cutting drain the battery to the point of not having enough power to restart after shut down. The starter turns the engine over very slowly at this point. Battery is new and is in good condition:wave:


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Just a guess here, but it sounds like your charging system isnt working. With the engine running at full throttle. Use a DMM ( Digital Multimeter ) with your voltage on the meter set to DC voltage at atleast 20 volts put the leads in the respected places on the battery and watch the voltage. you should get atleast 13.5 volts then throttle the engine down and the voltage should drop. You can do this without going directly to the battery aswell. By going to the led that comes from the engine and checking your voltage the same way and grounding the black wire from the DMM to a good ground on the engine.


----------

